# Shelby Nonose



## blasterracing (Jan 3, 2019)

Finally starting to assemble my Shelby Nonose.


----------



## rollfaster (Jan 4, 2019)

WoW! Gorgeous.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 4, 2019)

Love that badge! Can't wait to see this one completed. V/r Shawn


----------



## Phattiremike (Jan 4, 2019)

I love the color combo!


----------



## DonChristie (Jan 4, 2019)

She is beautiful! Did you paint it? Looks great!


----------



## blasterracing (Jan 4, 2019)

schwinndoggy said:


> She is beautiful! Did you paint it? Looks great!



Thank you.  Bob Strucel of Looking Back Bicycles in Michigan did all the paint work.  He has painted every bike I have restored, and does an unbelievable job in my opinion.  

TIM


----------



## cyclingday (Jan 4, 2019)

Looking super good!
Please keep us posted on its progress.


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jan 4, 2019)

*Great looking project Tim ... nice color combo  choice .. look forward to seeing another fine bike back to ride another day .. Ridden not Hidden .. Frank *


----------



## cyclingday (Jan 4, 2019)

On such a beautiful restoration as this one is going to be, I think I'd be tempted to make some kind of a fork bumper that could be mounted to the down tube, to keep those upper truss rods from being able to strike the tank.
It seems like every No Nose I have seen, always has the ubiquitous dents in the tank from those truss rods.
Just a thought, when looking at how beautiful that pristine tank looks.


----------



## Rides4Fun (Jan 4, 2019)

Looking forward to the final reveal!  The color combination is beautiful and really accentuates the lines and styling of the bike.


----------



## Kato (Jan 4, 2019)

Awesome looking.........will be watching for the progress as you get it back together !!!


----------



## BLWNMNY (Jan 4, 2019)

That’s beautiful, I want to see the final results!


----------

